# High Upload speeds but low download speeds



## rahul_intlad (Sep 19, 2010)

Help..

I just cant figure this one out.I have verizon fios and am suposed to get 15 mpbs download and 5 mbps upload speed.

But I am getting 2mbps download speed and about 18 mbps upload speeds on my desktop pc.The verizon guy came here and said the router configuration was correct and so was the ethernet cable.He plugged the cable to his laptop and was getting download speeds of about 30mbps so something is wrong with my computer only but I cant figure what.

I removed mcafee as I read it could be a problem.Now I have microsoft security suite but it did not help.I have removed Ipv6 too but that has not helped either.

Thanks appreciate your help.

PS: OS is windows vista


----------



## ajax088 (Sep 18, 2010)

are you sure you haven't got your upload and download speeds backwards? your uploads should be low and downloads high.

if you switched those it would be correct looking.

try this speed tester. http://www.thinkbroadband.com/speedtest.html


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

What/ how are you measuring upload & download speed?

Are all Windows Updates installed including Vista SP1 & SP2?

Are your networking drivers updated - wifi and Ethernet?

Test Internet speed in SAFEMODE w/ Networking - tap F8 key repeatedly during bootup.

SpeedTest --> http://www.speedtest.net/

Then test normal Windows Boot.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## rahul_intlad (Sep 19, 2010)

Yes I have all the updates installed


----------



## jaydeee (Jan 30, 2010)

weird though!
with that upload speed you can host multiple sites. 

guess its still ISP concerns, it may have something to do with burst speed like what we have in the office. Speed will go up only when needed.

just a thought.


----------



## rahul_intlad (Sep 19, 2010)

this is the speed I am getting in safe mode with networking


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Those are the speeds you were looking for. The increased upload in SAFEMODE may be due to anti-virus, firewall, other app. 

I don't see an issue here at this time.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## rahul_intlad (Sep 19, 2010)

Sorry for not making this clear but here is what I am getting with windows xp.This is the speed I should get according to the ISP and the ISP technician


----------



## rahul_intlad (Sep 19, 2010)

seems to be some sort of error in the registry,any recommended tool for TCP|IP optimization for vista


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

Try TCP/IP reset --> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/299357

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------

